
Doubts About the Promised Bounty of Genetically Modified Crops - ZeljkoS
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/10/30/business/gmo-promise-falls-short.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0&referer=http://m.monitor.hr/
======
neves
The page with the graphics is the best:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/10/30/business/gmo-c...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/10/30/business/gmo-
crops-pesticides.html)

